# Avoided a near disaster - Is there a solution so it doesn't happen again?



## greggor36 (Jul 19, 2012)

Avoided a near disaster - Is there a solution so it doesn't happen again?

I recently had a supply hose to my toilet break. Luckily I was home at the time and stopped it before any damage occurred. I replaced the supply hose with a plastic fitting but am thinking of switching to a metal fitting supply hose instead. Is it worth it?

Also, and most importantly...does anyone know anything about an auto water shutoff system? One where the system shuts the main water off when there's a water leak?

I am interested in all feedback, suggestions and help!

Thank you!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmmm. Where to start.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You just hurting the economy by not letting the water flood your house. Water restoration guys need to eat too.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

In order to really be sure it won't happen again, you should attach a frankelstein catch valve to the underside of the toilet . They are made of brass, and cost about 39 cents. Also, turning the toilet slightly towards the wall will sometimes adjust the magnetic flow meter underneath the base enough to stop the water in case of another incident.

Hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This was while on the Circle Line, cruising around Manhatten island....oops, wrong thread.

edit: hey, someone call NH Master............:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The best advise I have to offer if you continue to do your own plumbing is to turn the water supply to your house off whenever you leave. If that is to much of a problem you could hire a licensed plumber to walk through your house and repair what is in need. This would be cheaper than flood clean-up.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

let it run next time, great way to rinse the bathroom floor


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just put some of that fancy cpvc glue on the leaking part, that should fix it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## greggor36 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Thank you for the replies!*

Thank you for all the replies.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Be Low Me.........


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, the easiest solution is to make sure the staff is aware of their responsibilities and that they know where the main shut-off's and such are in your home. I usually instruct my Butler in these things and then let him fill in the rest of the service staff, maids, chamber maids etc. If you don't have staff ( I hear a lot of poor folks don't) you can have your wife or perhaps a ******* child monitor your mechanical systems when you are away. 

Whew, just in time.

Thanks for the heads up Oakie :thumbsup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Ok, the easiest solution is to make sure the staff is aware of their responsibilities and that they know where the main shut-off's and such are in your home. I usually instruct my Butler in these things and then let him fill in the rest of the service staff, maids, chamber maids etc. If you don't have staff ( I hear a lot of poor folks don't) you can have your wife or perhaps a ******* child monitor your mechanical systems when you are away.
> 
> Whew, just in time.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Oakie :thumbsup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Good by


----------

